# Why Nicotine is Amazing in Puberty



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

Wait what? Nicotine that addicting shit to keep people smoking those cancer sticks called cigs?

Yes Nicotine.

Nicotine alone has alot benefits despide being addictive asfuck so dont recommend it if you aren't using nicotine but all the kids these days are addicted to JUULS so here are reasons to cope with nicotine addiction and say you use it for the benefiting effects instead of your crippeling addiction! (i am also addicted rn to throwable vapes lol) 

would never smoke cigs because they stain teeth and cause cancer way faster only would say recommend Nicotine in the form of a Vape, gum , or Patch 


Nicotine boosts DHT by inhibiting the enzyme, 3α-HSD, which is the enzyme that breaks DHT down into 3α-androstanediol, a weaker androgen.

ALL CREDDITS TO HANS AMATO FROM MEN-ELITE I EXPIRE HIS WORK - Lars
why DHT?








40 best ways to increase DHT (2020 update) » MENELITE


DHT, the apex androgen for all men. Testosterone is only thought to be a precursor hormone in the body for the synthesis of DHT, which is the most potent alpha … Continue reading 40 best ways to increase DHT (2020 update)




men-elite.com




DHT, the apex androgen for all men.

Testosterone is only thought to be a precursor hormone in the body for the synthesis of DHT, which is the most potent alpha hormone. It’s like cholesterol that’s the precursor to pregnenolone and testosterone.

Many of the beneficial effect of testosterone is actually through DHT, and blocking the conversion of testosterone to DHT eliminates those benefits.

Testosterone is converted to DHT via the 5-alpha reductase (5-AR) enzyme in the body. Although testosterone is a major contributor to circulating DHT, DHT can also be created from other precursors, such as DHEA, androstenedione, androsterone, 17-hydroxypregnenolone and 17-hydroxyprogesterone.






*A few really cool facts about DHT why it’s superior to testosterone*​DHT is *2.5-10 times* more potent than testosterone and here’s why:


DHT has 4 times *higher affinity to AR*_ (androgen receptors)_ than testosterone
Binding of DHT to the AR transforms the AR to its DNA-binding state
DHT upregulates AR synthesis and reduces AR turnover
The dissociation rate of testosterone from receptors is 3-5 fold faster than DHT (_meaning DHT exerts a much more powerful effect on AR than testosterone_)
However, high concentrations of intracellular T can shift AR binding away from DHT by mass action, as only 10% of T converts to DHT via 5-AR and DHT is roughly 7- to 10-fold lower in the circulation than T (R). So DHT is clearly outnumbered.

In the blood, DHT is also bound to SHBG (_5 times high affinity and longer binding halflife (43 sec) than T (12 sec)_) and more weakly to albumin. In general, protein-bound DHT is inactive except in some reproductive tissues in which megalin, an endocytic receptor, acts as a pathway for cellular uptake of DHT when bound to SHBG. 

And finally, DHT can’t be aromatized to estrogen and actually *inhibits the aromatase* (R) and *blocks the estrogen receptors* (R).

Ok, enough geeking out.

Let’s discuss why you even want high DHT in the first place.

Like I mentioned, the benefits of high testosterone is mostly due to the conversion of DHT.


*So having high DHT will make you feel:*

Calm and collected
Confident & non-intimidated by others
Fearless, but not reckless
Protective of those you love
Assertive
Energetic
Motivated
Stress resilient
Mentally quick and sharp
…and a host of other benefits as well.

It truly is a hormone we want to maximize alongside testosterone, dopamine and thyroid. Keep in mind that the body is complicated and that all hormones need to work together for all the benefits.

DHT is also the most important hormone for puberty: 
https://forum.****************/threads/dihydrotestosterone-puberty-guide.2332/
*Effect of Dihydrotestosterone*

Dihydrotestosterone is a hormone that stimulates the development of male characteristics (an androgen). It is made through conversion of the more commonly known androgen, Testosterone. However you can also take DHT

Growth of body hair, including underarm, abdominal, chest hair and pubic hair. Loss of scalp hair due to androgenic alopecia can also occur.
Greater mass of thigh muscles in front of the femur, rather than behind it as is typical in mature females
Growth of facial hair
Enlargement of larynx (Adam’s apple) and deepening of voice[3]
Increased stature; adult males are taller than adult females, on average
Heavier skull and bone structure
Increased muscle mass and strength
Larger hands, feet and nose than women, prepubescent boys, and girls
Larger bodies
Square face
Small waist, but wider than females
Broadening of shoulders and chest; shoulders wider than hips[4]
Increased secretions of oil and sweat glands, often causing acne and body odor[3]
Coarsening or rigidity of skin texture due to less subcutaneous fat
Higher waist-to-hip ratio than prepubescent or adult females or prepubescent males, on average
Lower bodyfat percentage than prepubescent or adult females or prepubescent males, on average
Enlargement (growth) of the penis (during puberty)

*Nicotine Also acts as an potent Aromasin *






Inhibit Aromatase: 31 Potent Supplements » MENELITE


Estrogen, the female hormone, or the modern man hormone? Men always had estrogen more on the low side of the normal ranges, but nowadays, estrogen is rapidly on the rise … Continue reading Inhibit Aromatase: 31 Potent Supplements




men-elite.com





Estrogen, the female hormone, or the modern man hormone?

Men always had estrogen more on the low side of the normal ranges, but nowadays, estrogen is rapidly on the rise and men do experience high estrogen symptoms.

It’s not only due to the rapid conversion of testosterone to estrogen, but also the significant amounts of estrogenic compounds that are found in nature, such as phytoestrogens ( natural estrogens certain foods, such as soy and flax), mold, herbicides, food colorants, especially red colourant, birth control in the water, plastics, and so much more.

But apart from the estrogens in nature, we also convert a lot more testosterone into estrogen than we used to a few decades ago. This is due to a couple of reasons that we’ll discuss below.

Blocking the aromatase is crucial for decreasing excess estrogen, whether you have high testosterone or not. Lower activity of aromatase leaves more testosterone to bind with androgen receptors as well as to be converted to DHT via 5-AR (_5 alpha reductase_), the most potent androgen.

There is increasing controversy whether estrogen is actually very desirable for men and that men on testosterone replacement therapy (TRT) need high estrogen, which is “protective”. What most estro-philes that promote TRT don’t tell you is that TRT lowers LH. LH signals the testes to produce what? Testosterone? Now you’re jumping the gun. First and foremost, pregnenolone is created, then progesterone and DHEA and then testosterone. What if I told you pregnenolone, progesterone and DHEA is actually the primary cardioprotectors and not estrogen? But that is for another article.

*High Estrogen symptoms include:*


Pelvic pain
Night wakings and sweats (_can’t sleep through the night)_
Hot flashes
Edema, puffiness, water retention
Increased risk of a migraine
Low body temp (can also be low thyroid)
Brain fog
Frequent urination during the night (_small bladder feeling)_
Struggle to build muscle
Gynecomastia
Fatigue and depression
Poor memory
Mood swings
Low libido
High estrogen in men increases the risk of prostate cancer, autoimmune diseases, diabetes and many other things…

Keep in mind, estrogen and prolactin go hand in hand and some of these symptoms might be the same. More on lowering prolactin here. Estrogen also increases serotonin and inhibits 5-alpha reductase.

Estrogen is classified as a stress hormone. It increases in times of stress, both physical and emotional. Exercise, on the other hand, is a healthy stressor, and actually helps rid the body of estrogen.

Estrogen:​
potently *lowers steroidogenesis*, much more potent than DHT
*inhibits DHEA* production by inhibiting 17 alpha-hydroxylase and (or) C17-C20 lyase activity (R)
can *promote thyroid dysfunction* as well as autoimmunity by enhancing NADPH oxidase and excess free radical production (R)
promotes *excess lipolysis* that leads to elevated free fatty acids and insulin resistance
increases IL-17 (R), an inflammatory cytokine, which is potently correlated with *anhedonia* and autoimmune disease.
increase the risk of *stroke* and *thrombosis* (R), by promoting excess blood clotting
promotes *anxiety*
increases *serotonin* production and potentiates the effect of serotonin
creates *gyno*
increases *total and free cortisol*. This effect is blunted by progesterone (R, R)
elevates *prolactin*
promotes aldosterone, which causes *water retention* (R)
increases *adipogenesis* (creation of new fat cells) (R)
increases thyroxine-binding globulin, which *decreases free thyroid hormones* (R)
*increases fat uptake in the adipose tissue* by increasing PPARγ and fatty acid-binding protein (R).
increases brain excitation and can *contribute to seizures*. Aromatase inhibitors are useful against epilepsy (R)
Reduces bile flow from the liver to the gallbladder, which can lead to intrahepatic cholestasis (R). This can lead to the skin and whites of the eyes looking yellow, the skin itches, urine is dark, and stools may become light-coloured and smell foul.
*increases lactate production* from glucose which is a very ineffective method of producing energy. Lactate itself also possesses many negative effects (R).
promotes *migraines* (R)
causes *testicular degeneration* (R)
decreases FGF21, which result in lower thermogenesis and energy expenditure (R)


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 15, 2022)

Also make you bald


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Also make you bald


if you are sensitive yes , first before hopping on finasteride check all your micronutrion there is a big change you are just balding because those nutritions are off, than if you use finasteride dose progesterone with it too (i was shedding because slow working thyroid)


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> if you are sensitive yes , first before hopping on finasteride check all your micronutrion there is a big change you are just balding because those nutritions are off, than if you use finasteride dose progesterone with it too (i was shedding because slow working thyroid)


Is rather be smaller then bald


----------



## Danish_Retard (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Is rather be smaller then bald


Yeah agree but if you know you dont have balding genes DHT is very important 









Why DHT doesn't cause hair loss » MENELITE


There is too much we don’t know to claim that DHT causes hair loss. There are also too many paradoxes and it’s much too reductionistic for DHT alone to cause/contribute … Continue reading Why DHT doesn’t cause hair loss




men-elite.com












The truth on DHT: what the research shows » MENELITE


DHT is an essential male hormone, not just for libido, or feeling manly, but for general health as well. DHT is synthesized from: Testosterone through the enzyme 5 alpha reductase … Continue reading The truth on DHT: what the research shows




men-elite.com


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Apr 15, 2022)

Is DHT cope after puberty?


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


>



yeahh thats why i said DHT in puberty if you already bald in your 15's it is already over


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 15, 2022)

I literally have balding genes. I am already balding. It is over for me


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 15, 2022)

Even if your DHT was high as fuck in puberty it wont do shit, you can get the same effects even after puberty for example dick girth increase.


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

subhuman pakicel said:


> Is DHT cope after puberty?


DHT has alot of mental benefits you can read in that Menelite article i linked


----------



## Danish_Retard (Apr 15, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> yeahh thats why i said DHT in puberty if you already bald in your 15's it is already over







brb killing myself


----------



## Doesn'tNeedSurgery (Apr 15, 2022)

Lmao have fun with lung cancer you retarded fuck


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Apr 15, 2022)

reminder that it destroys collagen, turns teeth yellow, you smell of nicotine, shit for health and addictive, shit thred


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 15, 2022)

Just destroy your skin and smell like shit broooo


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 15, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Just destroy your skin and smell like shit broooo


Foids do it lets do it


----------



## Relinquished (Apr 15, 2022)

On one hand you say take nicotine to boost free DHT.
Then you say, oh yeah, if you're worried about hair loss, take finasteride to lower free DHT.

I didn't think people this stupid existed. Have you even read what you yourself copied and pasted?


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 15, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Foids do it lets do it


Not here 
I know French women are chain smokers


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 15, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Not here
> I know French women are chain smokers


Ye fr its so gross. Ew its a deal breaker she smokes i unmatch


----------



## Nad (Apr 15, 2022)

Doesn'tNeedSurgery said:


> Lmao have fun with lung cancer you retarded fuck


Smoking actually protects against lung cancer, but you’ve been brainwashed by THEM so intensely that you won’t even consider that it might be a lie









A comprehensive review of the many health benefits of smoking Tobacco -- Sott.net


Smoking is surely detrimental to one's health, right? People are often bombarded with warnings about the negative effects of smoking and are persuaded to quit by health authorities. It has even got to the point now where people are being deprived...




www.sott.net


----------



## Doesn'tNeedSurgery (Apr 15, 2022)

Nad said:


> Smoking actually protects against lung cancer, but you’ve been brainwashed by THEM so intensely that you won’t even consider that it might be a lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao you fucking idiot all the smokers I hang out with said their stamina went to shit after they started smoking. Someone I know who did track for literal years said smoking ruined his stamina. Keep coping and stay addicted to nic lmao.


----------



## Nad (Apr 15, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Just destroy your skin and smell like shit broooo


 General mechanisms of nicotine-induced fibrogenesis 

 Immunosuppressive and Anti-Inflammatory Effects of Nicotine Administered by Patch in an Animal Model 

Decreased autoimmunity and inflamation = better skin 

*Nicotine* increases *collagen* production in fibroblasts and reduces the phagocytosis of *collagen*. *Nicotine* has a proliferative effect on fibroblasts. *Nicotine* stimulates the morphogenesis ... The phagocytosis of *collagen* is another fibroblast function altered by *nicotine* (77).


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 15, 2022)

Nad said:


> General mechanisms of nicotine-induced fibrogenesis
> 
> Immunosuppressive and Anti-Inflammatory Effects of Nicotine Administered by Patch in an Animal Model
> 
> ...


Most smokers I know have shitty looking skin


----------



## Nad (Apr 15, 2022)

Doesn'tNeedSurgery said:


> Lmao you fucking idiot all the smokers I hang out with said their stamina went to shit after they started smoking. Someone I know who did track for literal years said smoking ruined his stamina. Keep coping and stay addicted to nic lmao.


placebo effect

exercise is unhealthy for you no wonder all athletes die young and all the centenarians were sedentary, after years of track it's to be expected that his stamina is ruined this guy is dying


----------



## Doesn'tNeedSurgery (Apr 15, 2022)

Nad said:


> placebo effect
> 
> exercise is unhealthy for you no wonder all athletes die young and all the centenarians were sedentary, after years of track it's to be expected that his stamina is ruined this guy is dying


I had a feeling you were trolled j needed to check


----------



## Deleted member 18808 (Apr 15, 2022)

Nigga DHT having a binding affinity 4x higher than test is not a good thing. Sure it binds to androgen receptors but what's it do? In puberty it does good shit but afterwards it JUST raped ur head. Nothing good.


----------



## Nad (Apr 15, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Most smokers I know have shitty looking skin


Because of the negative bias surrounding smoking people who are into a healthy lifestyle will avoid smoking while the ones who don't give a shit about their health will be more likely to pick up smoking I don't think it's the main factor

Also all stimulants deplete nutrients so your nutrition intake must be top notch to use nicotine in a looksmaxxing context


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Apr 15, 2022)

Absolutely retarded thread.

Just fucking take aromasin for 10x better effect and less side effects + cheaper you dumb fucks


----------



## Constantin Denis (Apr 15, 2022)

Reading this while smoking a cig


----------



## varbrah (Apr 15, 2022)

Nicotine causes delayed skeletal growth.








Nicotine Acts on Growth Plate Chondrocytes to Delay Skeletal Growth through the α7 Neuronal Nicotinic Acetylcholine Receptor


Cigarette smoking adversely affects endochondral ossification during the course of skeletal growth. Among a plethora of cigarette chemicals, nicotine is one of the primary candidate compounds responsible for the cause of smoking-induced delayed skeletal ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





LOL


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Apr 15, 2022)

tldr nigga? 💀 

anyway most vape products contain all sorts of cancer like heavy metals


----------



## looksseg (Apr 15, 2022)

I can’t believe that there is a topic that people actually defend the use of nicotine

First, it’s a highly addicted product, which per se is already terrible even if didn’t have any side effects 

Also it causes a lot of healthy problems (cancer, impotence, bad stamina, bad humor, huge anxiety, etc)

Also, it’s terrible for looks (yellow teeth, shit skin, aging faster, dull eyes, etc)

Finally, the op made a long treat of the benefits of DHT, I didn’t even needed to read about, but only the fact that it highly trigger baldness already underweight all of the others claimed benefits


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 15, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> reminder that it destroys collagen, turns teeth yellow, you smell of nicotine, shit for health and addictive, shit thred


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

looksseg said:


> I can’t believe that there is a topic that people actually defend the use of nicotine
> 
> First, it’s a highly addicted product, which per se is already terrible even if didn’t have any side effects
> 
> ...


''Nicotine alone has alot benefits despide being addictive asfuck so dont recommend it if you aren't using nicotine but all the kids these days are addicted to JUULS so here are reasons to cope with nicotine addiction and say you use it for the benefiting effects instead of your crippeling addiction!'' So i just noted the benefits i am not defending it but yeah got your point it is indeed a shit thread


----------



## KDA Player (Apr 15, 2022)

Huge shit thread.​larpsanova69 wanting *to kill the competition here.*​


----------



## Lars (Apr 15, 2022)

KDA Player said:


> Huge shit thread.​larpsanova69 wanting *to kill the competition here.*​


hahaha i only said in puberty and if you already smoke  but yea shit thread


----------



## Xangsane (Apr 15, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Not here
> I know French women are chain smokers


chinese too


----------



## astatine (Apr 15, 2022)

varbrah said:


> Nicotine causes delayed skeletal growth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a good thing?

I’m 18 can that mean my bones will grow longer?


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 16, 2022)

still cant belieive its you...in some way ...post updated mature pic


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> still cant belieive its you...in some way ...post updated mature pic






and here the oldschool frauded version hahah


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 16, 2022)

astatine said:


> Is that a good thing?
> 
> I’m 18 can that mean my bones will grow longer?


ill give you 2" height ...make me 18 again...deal?


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

oldcelloser said:


> ill give you 2" height ...make me 18 again...deal?


hahahah deal!! i btw fraud with height with black timbs



+



adds 3.5 inch hehhehe


----------



## MewingJBP (Apr 16, 2022)

vaping sucks just use snuss or pouches


----------



## Lars (Apr 16, 2022)

MewingJBP said:


> vaping sucks just use snuss or pouches


yes i am just addicted to watermelon flavor hahaha


----------



## Shako Mako (Apr 19, 2022)

MewingJBP said:


> vaping sucks just use snuss or pouches


----------



## Central Cee (Apr 19, 2022)

im addicted to those disposable Nic sticks

they are shit and im trying to quit, no benefits after first week


----------



## Lars (Apr 19, 2022)

Central Cee said:


> im addicted to those disposable Nic sticks
> 
> they are shit and im trying to quit, no benefits after first week


True same tho only first week the nicotine buzz was nice


----------



## Lars (Apr 19, 2022)

My worst thread ever


----------



## Central Cee (Apr 19, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> True same tho only first week the nicotine buzz was nice


I swear the first week or so if vaping Nic is like crack

so easy to do, doesn't last too long so no worries of acting like a fool like with weed

all I get now is chest pain and anxiety


----------



## Lars (Apr 19, 2022)

Central Cee said:


> I swear the first week or so if vaping Nic is like crack
> 
> so easy to do, doesn't last too long so no worries of acting like a fool like with weed
> 
> all I get now is chest pain and anxiety


Hahaha this.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 20, 2022)

TThis


larsanova69 said:


> Wait what? Nicotine that addicting shit to keep people smoking those cancer sticks called cigs?
> 
> Yes Nicotine.
> 
> ...


 Is why cigarettes boost T

Tbh I love having social cigarettes haven't smoked for 2 weeks now


----------



## Deleted member 18439 (May 8, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> if you are sensitive yes , first before hopping on finasteride check all your micronutrion there is a big change you are just balding because those nutritions are off, than if you use finasteride dose progesterone with it too (i was shedding because slow working thyroid)


>recommends nicotine and finasteride in puberty


----------



## Lars (May 8, 2022)

blaidd said:


> >recommends nicotine and finasteride in puberty


No fin in puberty never said that i just said if you arent sensitive for dht nicoticine gives you Ai benefits and highers dht


----------



## Ice (May 8, 2022)

Shit thread OP just trying to justify his nicotine addiction with one of the looksmin hormones

Enjoy your ED


----------



## Deleted member 18439 (May 8, 2022)

larsanova69 said:


> No fin in puberty never said that i just said if you arent sensitive for dht nicoticine gives you Ai benefits and highers dht


im retarded for not reading, mb


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 8, 2022)

LoL 
By your theory french men should be high t beasts but they're effeminate


----------



## Lars (May 8, 2022)

Ice said:


> Shit thread OP just trying to justify his nicotine addiction with one of the looksmin hormones
> 
> Enjoy your ED


----------



## oldcelloser (May 10, 2022)

why autism is bad in puberty....


----------



## goshak (Jun 13, 2022)

just use pouches or snuss if you want to use nicothine


----------



## JBcollector (Jun 16, 2022)

But wait some user here told me we don't need dht


----------



## JBcollector (Jun 16, 2022)

Lars said:


> hahahah deal!! i btw fraud with height with black timbs
> View attachment 1637292
> +
> View attachment 1637293
> adds 3.5 inch hehhehe


Could u give me a link to that


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (Jun 16, 2022)

@Lars

I am a high DHT hairy ape...

Norwooding at 18… 

At least i won't look like a soylet cuck because robuzt bonez and skull and good facial harmony with thick eyebrows. 

But at least thick cock yay  (no larping can post evidence only if someone requests).


----------



## Detona (Jun 16, 2022)

Lars said:


> Estrogen reduces bile flow from the liver to the gallbladder, which can lead to intrahepatic cholestasis (R). This can lead to the skin and whites of the eyes looking yellow, the skin itches, urine is dark, and stools may become light-coloured and smell foul.




There is nothing in that study that says that and I hope you get carjacked by MS-13 and decapitated for posting this exact-opposite-of-reality bullshit.


----------



## hypergamy (Jun 29, 2022)

Nad said:


> Smoking actually protects against lung cancer, but you’ve been brainwashed by THEM so intensely that you won’t even consider that it might be a lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they try to demonize cigarettes? Tobacco companies make so much money off of cigarettes. If they were truly fine for your health, they would promote that, no?


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2022)

Deleted member 16058 said:


> @Lars
> 
> I am a high DHT hairy ape...
> 
> ...


hey atleast in the future it is easy to get your hair back, having a good development in when you are a teenager, moggs some hairs


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 7, 2022)

@Lars so can vaping nic aid majorly in dick growth?


----------

